# Saga night out.



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

An elderly man goes into a brothel and tells the madam he would like a young girl for the night. 
Surprised, she looks at the ancient man and asks how old he is. 
'I'm 90 years old,' he says.
'90?' replies the woman. Don't you realize you've had it?'
'Oh, sorry,' says the old man. 'How much do I owe you?'


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## badbob (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## chodecz (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol bit like my memory!


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## v8rumbler (Mar 31, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

